# Feeder Calf - Bloat



## chisolmjohnchisolm (Aug 19, 2011)

We bought two ~250# BA mix feeder steers last week. One has bloated twice in five days. Had to feed him a hose to deflate him. Gave him mineral oil too.  Any advice on how to help to start burping? I have two grandsons that burp all the time & they never had a lesson!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

chisolmjohnchisolm said:
			
		

> We bought two ~250# BA mix feeder steers last week. One has bloated twice in five days. Had to feed him a hose to deflate him. Gave him mineral oil too.  Any advice on how to help to start burping? I have two grandsons that burp all the time & they never had a lesson!


Are you able to massage his stomaches to get things moving?  We had to do this a few weeks back after ours had minor surgery.  I don't mean to insult you as I don't know how much experience you have.  But this link has a picture and an X where you should massage.  It is really more like pushing.  

Also, getting them up and walking around should help.  

Hoping something helps!

http://www.fao.org/docrep/T0690E/t0690e05.htm#unit 8: bloat (tympany)


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 19, 2011)

Get a "bloat block" for him to lick on.  They usually contain poloxaline.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 19, 2011)

.


----------

